# Any one have this? Landmann 40" Stainless Steel Smoky Mountain Electric Smoker



## boss hole (Aug 28, 2013)

Saw one at Costco for $400.   Just wondering if any one has one or has used one.  

Seriously thinking about getting this one.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2013)

Boss, morning and welcome to the forum....   Please read the  *  Terms of Service*

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Please take a moment and stop into " [/font]/*[color= rgb(128, 0, 0)]Roll Call[/color]*/   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 30, 2013)

Boss hole said:


> Saw one at Costco for $400. Just wondering if any one has one or has used one.
> 
> Seriously thinking about getting this one.


Boss Hole,

PM me I am getting the 32" one next week as a sample model to see how they work. I would be more than happy to let you come take a look at it

Robert


----------



## boss hole (Aug 31, 2013)

I might pick this up next week but it seems to not be a popular brand


----------



## redster (Sep 8, 2013)

I have it and love it.


----------



## boss hole (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Redster, 

It looks like a quality unit but how do you get past the clean up of the chip box and water pan. I smoke a lot of fish and it might get nasty lol


----------



## wellthen (Nov 15, 2013)

I have this also, and having a problem with food having a slightly burnt taste. I've done St Louis style ribs on it twice, and each time I get this slight burnt flavor. I will say that it gets the ribs done better (more tender) than the MES 30 I had before. 

I can imagine 2 causes:

1) The MES had this very small half-a-soup-can sized tray for chips. Maybe with the Landmann, I'm putting too much chips in? I'm certainly putting in more than I did in the MES.

2) The Landmann has these cross-members in the drawer that holds the water pan and wood tray. The food drips on these cross-members, and the drippings turn black and burn a little there. Not sure what to do about this, since I can't clean the cross-members during a smoke.

Anyone else having this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2013)

WellThen said:


> I have this also, and having a problem with food having a slightly burnt taste. I've done St Louis style ribs on it twice, and each time I get this slight burnt flavor. I will say that it gets the ribs done better (more tender) than the MES 30 I had before.
> 
> I can imagine 2 causes:
> 
> ...


Try 1/4 cup chips at a time.. Every 45 minutes or so..  maybe 3-4 chip additions for one smoke...   too much smoke = bad taste....  That is a concept most folks don't get until they try it....

Dave


----------



## ben childs (Nov 25, 2013)

I also have this unit.  I spray the ledges with Grilling Pam,  place aluminum foil around the water pan tray holder and wood box.  This seems to ease the cleanup.  The unit holds temps within 3 degrees as compared to my external digital.  I do not use wood chips more like nuggets (I get chunks and split them down) and I don't soak them in water.  I only use about 1/2 a wood box for a full Boston Butt.


----------



## mgj2727 (Nov 27, 2013)

It seems that Costco only carries it in gas, not electric (online).  If you see if differently, let me know.  I'd be interested in an electric one.


----------



## ben childs (Nov 27, 2013)

They had it last week online for $435.00 a friend of mine ordered one, maybe it was the last one.  Prices are all over the place on the internet so research first.  There is one that is dinged up but very usable in the Parker, CO Costco, maybe they will cut you a deal.


----------

